

Anti-inflammatory drugs: A closer look at the risks - tokenadult
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/index.php/anti-inflammatory-drugs-a-closer-look-at-the-risks/

======
headShrinker
> The other well-known side effect is cardiovascular disease, and NSAIDs seem
> to increase the risks of heart attacks and strokes.

And two sentences later...

> Importantly, other NSAIDs interfere with the beneficial effects of ASA
> (aspirin) on platelets that can give protective effects against
> cardiovascular disease.

Aspirin is a NSAID, and according to this, protects against, and causes heart
disease.

~~~
tokenadult
The article shows a data table to show specifically which medicines in the
broad class of non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs) have been
compared for cardiovascular disease events in recent, well designed studies.
The article also draws the distinction between medicines that are
predominantly COX-1 or COX-2 inhibitors and their differing side effect
profiles.

